# My handsome boy in a German Clip



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Yuki is finally almost grown into a German! Just a few more areas to fill in (back legs and chest), and some tweaking to do here and there. This is a few days after his bath, and 3 weeks since a hair cut (besides face and feet) so he looks a bit curled and not freshly groomed.

If my nerves don't get the best of me, and I can keep myself from trimming him short (his legs are so much work! lol), I am planning on competing with him in a grooming competition this summer! My boss is great and helps me with the pattern since I have never competed before...and helps me groom him every once in a while, so I can't take all the credit for his haircut.

This has to be my favorite cut on him. It really compliments him.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

OMG! he's gorgeous! I love his clip. The only thing that holds me back from doing that on my boys is it's a lot of hair on the legs to comb through. And with all I have on my plate, I need easy. But Yuki looks positively regal...so sophisticated and masculine. Love it! Well done. It's neat that you have someone to help guide you so you can learn more too. Super!


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

He looks great! I love this clip on a male, especially with the ears not completely shaved. Do you scissor his legs or use a clipper?


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

LOL I just looked at Maurice's legs in my siggy picture and am seeing an awful lot of hair on his legs. Maybe the German trim isn't all that long after all. :laugh: You have really gotten me thinking. :alberteinstein:


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> OMG! he's gorgeous! I love his clip. The only thing that holds me back from doing that on my boys is it's a lot of hair on the legs to comb through. And with all I have on my plate, I need easy. But Yuki looks positively regal...so sophisticated and masculine. Love it! Well done. It's neat that you have someone to help guide you so you can learn more too. Super!


Thank you!!

It is a lot of hair on the legs for a standard, probably about 4 inches on his front legs, longer in areas on his back legs. A toy would only need a fraction of that  you can do it! 

If Atticus' hair was thicker and held shape he would be in this clip. As he gets older his hair gets thinner and wispier so he just stays in a short teddy clip now.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

A good looking boy, M. Love the short ears.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

oshagcj914 said:


> He looks great! I love this clip on a male, especially with the ears not completely shaved. Do you scissor his legs or use a clipper?


Thank you! The legs are scissored. I only use a clipper on his body to set the length (I prefer #1 attachment comb), ears and underside of his tail.


----------



## Laumau (Dec 17, 2016)

One word: Stunning :adore:


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

My dream clip on a boy! Glam shot, mic drop!


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Yuki looks stunning!!!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

He's gorgeous. I love this clip - and thought about it for Babykins until I realized the tail and ears are clipped short - it takes so long to grow them back out.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Yuki looks so handsome - I love the German clip - so sophisticated and well executed.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh Michelle! You know I'm a member of your 'admiration society' LOL! I am so proud of you! You go girl! I know you will do well competeing


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

That clip was created just for him! He's stunning in it!


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Yuki is always handsome but you're right, this clip suits him perfectly! 
You would do brilliantly at the competition I'm sure!


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

WOW, oh my gosh, what a GORGEOUS boy!!


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

He just takes my breath away! Lovely how his color has matured too.

I had Iris in short ears her whole life and felt like they really framed her pretty little face.

Great job!

VQ


----------



## pudellvr (Dec 1, 2016)

Looks great. I am thinking about a variant of the German clip for my boy.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Thank you everyone!!

And VQ the shaved ears look lovely on Iris, love that photo.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Michelle said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> It is a lot of hair on the legs for a standard, probably about 4 inches on his front legs, longer in areas on his back legs. A toy would only need a fraction of that  you can do it!
> 
> If Atticus' hair was thicker and held shape he would be in this clip. As he gets older his hair gets thinner and wispier so he just stays in a short teddy clip now.


Maybe on Matisse. But Maurice doesn't have as nice/dense a coat as Matisse. It's okay but a little wispy/wavy on his legs. I doubt the hair would stand straight out like it does on Matisse. But anyhow, I can do short ears (actually really love them) but would have trouble parting with their cute little cotton-ball tails. lol. But maybe one day...I sure do like the look of Yuki.


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

I keep coming to your photo...for my daily dose of 'gorgeous'!!!!!!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

He looks great. My groomer was trying to convince me to try that clip on Sunny. I just couldn't bear losing the ears and his bells!! &#55357;&#56845;


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

Yuki looks fabulous, you did a beautiful job on his scissoring. He is such a handsome boy, he could pull off any look.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Wow! He looks amazing. You left just enough on the ears to soften the look a little. The legs are just fabulous.

Great job!

--Q


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks everyone!

I have tried a few different clips on him but keep coming back to this one. It is quite a bit of up keep, but so worth it!


----------

